# 7th SFG



## BloodStripe (Nov 27, 2018)

U.S. and Czech Troops Investigated for Death of Afghan Prisoner

7th SFG Soldier has been a shit show lately. You have guys raping children, running drugs, and now potentially murdering POW's.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 27, 2018)

Time to disband them?


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 27, 2018)

Jesus, it's like 7th has a handful of dudes who wanna be SEALs.


----------



## NikNifSik (Nov 27, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> U.S. and Czech Troops Investigated for Death of Afghan Prisoner
> 
> 7th SFG Soldier has been a shit show lately. You have guys raping children, running drugs, and now potentially murdering POW's.



While I agree they (7SFG) haven't been doing the Regiment any favors on the PR front, I don't think what is written in this article is enough information to jump to any negative conclusions.  As much as we like to poke fun at our Floridian counterparts, they are still overwhelmingly full of professional warriors.  The few bad apples shouldn't be empowered to tarnish all of their sacrifices and accomplishments. 

Personally, not upset to hear an Afghan who committed an insider attack against our coalition brothers was killed.  Seems a fitting punishment for his crime.


----------



## Teufel (Nov 27, 2018)

7th Group may have killed a Taliban posing as an ANSF soldier? It's not right but I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. It's a far cry from murdering fellow Americans for money.


----------



## DC (Nov 27, 2018)




----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 28, 2018)

I'd work with any ODA from 7th or any group for that matter before I'd ever work with another SEAL platoon. 

$.02


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 28, 2018)

Teufel said:


> 7th Group may have killed a Taliban posing as an ANSF soldier? It's not right but I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. It's a far cry from murdering fellow Americans for money.


Enemy forces wearing friendly force uniforms, wonder if the Hague Conventions mention this situation?......


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 28, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> Time to disband them?


I mean... maybe? You don’t hear about it at other groups. Between the sexting ring (which lead to the CSM for SF command getting the axe, so already having some accountability), the Coke smuggler (again, got the full spot light out on him, no cover ups), I think Group is doing a decent job policing themselves. 

Also equivocating this to say, leaving an American on a mountain, or killing an American over embezzled funds, or threatening your own teammates to not rat on you, is illogical. Was this shady? Yes. Was it the right thing to do for a murdered ally? I don’t know but I know I’d probably do the same thing if it was sprint I worked with. If it even happened.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 28, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> I mean... maybe? You don’t hear about it at other groups. Between the sexting ring (which lead to the CSM for SF command getting the axe, so already having some accountability), the Coke smuggler (again, got the full spot light out on him, no cover ups), I think Group is doing a decent job policing themselves.
> 
> Also equivocating this to say, leaving an American on a mountain, or killing an American over embezzled funds, or threatening your own teammates to not rat on you, is illogical. Was this shady? Yes. Was it the right thing to do for a murdered ally? I don’t know but I know I’d probably do the same thing if it was sprint I worked with. If it even happened.



I don't think @BloodStripe is actually calling to disband them; I think he's referencing the fact that anytime SEALs get bad publicity, we talk about disbanding them.i

Army SF seems to be much better about keeping their own house clean though, and I don't see this being any different, after investigations and what not. 

I think this is going to come down harder on whoever may be involved, simply because that story about the SEAL who killed a wounded combatant is within the same news cycle.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 28, 2018)

7th Group was running the Jungle Warfare School at JOTC Ft. Sherman, Panama, when I went through there. Best instructors I ever had.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 28, 2018)

read the story and didn't see where the 7th SFG ODA did the torturing.
They handed the guy over to a friendly coalition unit and they appear to have whacked him.
BFD.


----------



## DC (Nov 28, 2018)

Innocent till proven guilty or guilty till proven innocent? Cant be one or the other because of experiential bias can it? Its a Kavanaugh moment.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 28, 2018)

Cookie_101st said:


> I don't think @BloodStripe is actually calling to disband them; I think he's referencing the fact that anytime SEALs get bad publicity, we talk about disbanding them.i
> 
> Army SF seems to be much better about keeping their own house clean though, and I don't see this being any different, after investigations and what not.
> 
> I think this is going to come down harder on whoever may be involved, simply because that story about the SEAL who killed a wounded combatant is within the same news cycle.


I understood what he was saying. I’m just pointing out the two aren’t even in the same Ball Park regarding behavior.


----------



## DC (Nov 28, 2018)

Don’t you mean alleged behaviors? In the latest cycle the verdicts are not in.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 28, 2018)

Edit: off topic post.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Nov 28, 2018)

@DC 
@Diamondback 2/2 

Let’s please keep this thread on track and about 7th Group. Plenty of “disband the SEAL’s” threads (or PM’s) to continue your discussion in.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 28, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @DC
> @Diamondback 2/2
> 
> Let’s please keep this thread on track and about 7th Group. Plenty of “disband the SEAL’s” threads (or PM’s) to continue your discussion in.



Yep, all good. 

Funny thing about that OP article is the correction at the bottom that states,  that the report that the Afghan Commando was beaten in NATO custody was a false report...


----------



## Teufel (Nov 28, 2018)

This isn’t a court of law. This forum is the court of public opinion.


----------



## DC (Nov 28, 2018)

Ooh-Rah said:


> @DC
> @Diamondback 2/2
> 
> Let’s please keep this thread on track and about 7th Group. Plenty of “disband the SEAL’s” threads (or PM’s) to continue your discussion in.


I am only talking about this situation. I see accusations but no real reason in this case issue with 7th SFG. Czechs would be suspect from information provided. That’s my public opinion.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 29, 2018)

Do I think 7th should be folded? No, I was being sarcastic, like @Cookie_101st suggested.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 29, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> I understood what he was saying. I’m just pointing out the two aren’t even in the same Ball Park regarding behavior.



Where is the evidence that they are sweeping things under the rug? From all we have seen recently, they are punishing dudes for breaking the UCMJ.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 29, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> Where is the evidence that they are sweeping things under the rug? From all we have seen recently, they are punishing dudes for breaking the UCMJ.


Now they are. The main issue is these guys thought that sort of behavior was ok in the first place. If they are holding dudes accountable and are starting to push better ethics from the beginning then good on them. I hope they can right the ship. 

Still can’t really give them a pass for Takur Ghar and the Mali incident. Killing or abandoning Americans is pretty much unforgivable in my book.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 29, 2018)

Edit: dammit a did it again...


----------



## GrimSpyder (Nov 29, 2018)

Now, just going off the info in this article, "_The commando, Wahidullah Khan, was accused of killing a Czech soldier last month in one of four deadly insider attacks this year_ " That alone points the finger at the Czech, seems like they would all the reason in the world to give that guy a good beating.


----------



## DA SWO (Nov 29, 2018)

GrimSpyder said:


> Now, just going off the info in this article, "_The commando, Wahidullah Khan, was accused of killing a Czech soldier last month in one of four deadly insider attacks this year_ " That alone points the finger at the Czech, seems like they would all the reason in the world to give that guy a good beating.


Not our circus, not our monkeys.
The 7SFG tie-in is bogus IMO.


----------



## Cookie_ (Nov 29, 2018)

DA SWO said:


> Not our circus, not our monkeys.
> The 7SFG tie-in is bogus IMO.



Yep. The original article made it sound like the beating happened while 7th had the guy, before turning him over to Afghan forces.

But if 7th turned him over to the Czechs first, then it's a Czech issue.


----------



## BloodStripe (Nov 30, 2018)

DasBoot said:


> Still can’t really give them a pass for Takur Ghar and the Mali incident. Killing or abandoning Americans is pretty much unforgivable in my book.



So how do you feel about guys during WW1 leaving behind guys in no man's land? WW2? Korea? Vietnam? Every generation has left someone on the battlefield.


----------



## DasBoot (Nov 30, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> So how do you feel about guys during WW1 leaving behind guys in no man's land? WW2? Korea? Vietnam? Every generation has left someone on the battlefield.


Honestly after some thinking I have to somewhat walk back my statement. I have to say that if the theory about checking the wrong body on Takur Ghar is true then I can’t judge those guys. Shit happens. The comment on Mali still stands as they outright murdered someone. Your point as to leaving guys is not inaccurate and I have do agree.


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 30, 2018)

I had not heard that theory....


----------



## Polar Bear (Nov 30, 2018)

BloodStripe said:


> So how do you feel about guys during WW1 leaving behind guys in no man's land? WW2? Korea? Vietnam? Every generation has left someone on the battlefield.


Leave no one behind if they are alive. If I was dead leave my ass behind.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Dec 10, 2018)

This thread continues to be taken off track by MOH discussions.  (Chapman/Slabinski)

For the second time I’ve moved them to that thread.  

MoH to be awarded to SOCM Slabinski


----------

